# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Making a map bigger in PS, need help

## Ghorgor Cram

Hi all,

A little while ago I made a regional map using PS4.  I still have all the layers in my .psd document.  The map is about 2*2 letter sheets. 

I want to make a bigger map using this map as a base.  IN other words, the map actually covers sheets 1,2,3,4 and I want to add to the PS 4 document blank sheets 5 to 16 so that my larger continental map will be an exact fit with my smaller regional map.  Is this possible at all?

5	6	    1	    2
7	8	    3	    4
9	10	13	14
11	12	15	16

Thanks

Marc

----------


## tilt

go to images>canvas size - click on the top right square where the arrows are. Then double the numbers in both height and widht - presto !   :Smile:

----------


## Ghorgor Cram

Lol presto indeed, deceptively simple when you know about it.

Thank you much

----------

